# CZ75 P06 - bought one today



## jediwebdude

Wanted something in .40 cal for CC. Decided I really liked this model and picked up a brand new one on my way home. This one was not yet affected by the recent price hike! Looking forward to getting to the range with it this week. I'll get better photos later. Had to shoot this quickly before the wife got home and discovered yet another gun purchase. :smt083


----------



## Buffal0

Haha sounds like everything went smooth (especially with the wife thing  )

Hope you like it! My SP01 has made me into a CZ believer


----------



## Pistolero

Sweet, sweet purchase. Excellent compact duty pistol and in the respectable .40 S&W cartridge too! I look forward to hearing your review. CZ's truly are amazing firearms -they're addictive...


----------



## jediwebdude

Headed to the range tomorrow. Will be shooting it along with my other .40 (SIG P226 Elite).

Took the CZ apart tonight. Interesting disassembly process.

The instruction manual does not list the P06 model. :smt022


----------



## tekhead1219

JWD...great looking handgun. :smt023 I'm trying to sell my XD and my Witness to purchase a CZ Phantom. The 2075 RAMI I purchased convinced me to try another CZ.:mrgreen:


----------



## literaltrance

Haha, that looks familiar! 

I remember when I bought my CZ P-01 new and it was literally dripping with oil. Looks like you got most of it but damn it's still shiny  I've never shot a P-06 but it looks to be virtually the same thing. I imagine you'll be quite satisfied with it. Good luck!


----------



## Buffal0

literaltrance said:


> Haha, that looks familiar!
> 
> I remember when I bought my CZ P-01 new and it was literally dripping with oil. Looks like you got most of it but damn it's still shiny  I've never shot a P-06 but it looks to be virtually the same thing. I imagine you'll be quite satisfied with it. Good luck!


When my SP01 came in I thought I had gotten a black gloss finish, free of charge it was so oily!


----------



## jediwebdude

Thanks all. I took it to the range today. Really enjoyed shooting it. Found it to be very accurate at 15 yards and 20 yards. It is really comfortable in my hand.

The trigger action for the first shot after racking the slide is definitely unique. I kept anticipating the shot before I pulled the trigger all the way. Will take some more practice to get the hang of it. The shots that followed benefited from a shorter trigger pull, so no anticipation issues there. 

The trigger is the stiffest of all my semi-autos. I actually want it that way since this will be a conceal carry gun. Makes it more difficult for an accidental trigger pull to occur.


----------



## Buffal0

jediwebdude said:


> Thanks all. I took it to the range today. Really enjoyed shooting it. Found it to be very accurate at 15 yards and 20 yards. It is really comfortable in my hand.
> 
> The trigger action for the first shot after racking the slide is definitely unique. I kept anticipating the shot before I pulled the trigger all the way. Will take some more practice to get the hang of it. The shots that followed benefited from a shorter trigger pull, so no anticipation issues there.
> 
> The trigger is the stiffest of all my semi-autos. I actually want it that way since this will be a conceal carry gun. Makes it more difficult for an accidental trigger pull to occur.


Mine was the same way. It's still a little rough after ~400 rounds and many, many, many dry firings with snap caps.

As a side note, I shot a Tanfoglio Witness .45. You were complaining about anticipating the DA trigger on the P06, imagine that at least 3x as bad and that is the essence of the Tanfoglio I fired. It was a beast to say the least


----------



## MIR

Whats the difference in the P-06 vs. the P-01, they look identical.....

Is the P-06 made of a heavier metal, where as the P-01 is made of a lighter alloy metal........

Nice gun by the way....... my first CZ was a P-01, I love it!!!!! And just last week I bought me a SP-01. Havent been to the range yet with it, but hopefully weather permitting I will be out there this weekend to break her in.....

Im so impressed with CZ's that since the purchase of my SP01 I already got my radar locked on a CZ-97 when the funds allow me to get it. 

Give us a range report with your P-06......


----------



## unpecador

MIR said:


> Whats the difference in the P-06 vs. the P-01, they look identical.....
> 
> Is the P-06 made of a heavier metal, where as the P-01 is made of a lighter alloy metal........


According to the CZ website, everything is the same except for the caliber.

Congrats on your purchase *jediwebdude*! :smt023


----------



## DubyaVeeU

Jedi - 

Can you speak to the felt recoil? I really like the CZ models (don't own any, but man they feel good in the hand) and I want to build out my collection and add some 40's (I have a 92fs, M&P 9, XD45, and SIG 220) - but with my limited experince shooting 40's - I notice some handle the recoil much better than others.

In your opinion how does the P-06 recoil compare?

WVU


----------



## jediwebdude

DubyaVeeU said:


> Jedi -
> 
> Can you speak to the felt recoil? I really like the CZ models (don't own any, but man they feel good in the hand) and I want to build out my collection and add some 40's (I have a 92fs, M&P 9, XD45, and SIG 220) - but with my limited experince shooting 40's - I notice some handle the recoil much better than others.
> 
> In your opinion how does the P-06 recoil compare?
> 
> WVU


I went shooting yesterday with several buddies. We had five .40SW guns and did a comparison:

1) CZ75 P06 (mine :mrgreen: )
2) SIG P226 Elite (mine :mrgreen: )
3) Springfield Armory XD40 (same size as my XD9)
4) Glock 23
5) S&W M&P

From a recoil perspective, the SIG handled the best with the CZ a close 2nd.

From a grip perspective, I preferred the CZ, probably because of the rubber grips CZ supplied with it. It really feels good in the hand. The SIG wood (or laminated wood) grips on the Elite also feel good, but not quite as secure.

The XD grip is a nice size, but I may be biased here since my first semi-auto is my XD9, so I have shot with it the longest and it kinda sets the grip standard for me.

The M&P grip seemed a little small for my taste.

The Glock grip - not ideal for my southpaw hold since the mag release jolts out into my hand. My fingers didn't really line up with the grooves, either.


----------



## DubyaVeeU

Thanks Jedi. Was there much difference in recoil between the M&P and the P-06?


----------



## literaltrance

jediwebdude said:


> From a grip perspective, I preferred the CZ, probably because of the rubber grips CZ supplied with it. It really feels good in the hand. The SIG wood (or laminated wood) grips on the Elite also feel good, but not quite as secure.


I was looking for a compact/subcompact for EDC about a year ago when I ran into the CZ P-01. I really wanted a 45 ACP but after holding the CZ I had to have it. I cannot stress enough just how well CZs fit into human hands!

Some of the Sigs feel alright, M&Ps feel alright, and actually I think the best contender for ergonomics is the fairly new H&K P-30, but without the rubber panels it's a fairly distant second.


----------



## unpecador

Yup, the P-01 rubber grips (same as the P-06) make for a very good fit. I've actually tried wood grips on it and after two range sessions, I put the rubber grips back on.


----------



## jek723

Gentlemen, the CZ 75 P-06 is an outstanding .40 s&w caliber pistol. It's very accurate just like the P-01. The only thing I don't with the P-06 is the abominable very thick and wide bottom plate of the magazine. I just don't know why CZ made that abominable looks of magazine bottom plate. When I used to have my P-06 I order a better looking magazine from ProMag and the model number is MAG-12. That Mag-12 magazines are so beautiful and it fits good to my P-06. I left my P-06 in the Phlippines because it is a hustle to bring it here in the U.S. of A. Another good pistol I left in the Philippines was my CZ 97B .45 caliber w/10 rounds magazine. That CZ 97B shoots very well too. And of course all CZ pistols are excellent firearms! Jek


----------

